# dragon tree safe for chameleon?



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi,
iv just got home with a *Madagascar Dragon Tree (Dracaena marginata) *from a superstore thinking that all *Dracaena *plants were safe but i just want to be sure! has anyone used these plants with a Panther Chameleon!? I want real plants because im struggling a bit keeping the humidity high, and i cant affod a misting system yet, Ive been misting the viv loads but I've only just got the Cham and i dont wana stress him out by going in his viv all the time! If anyones got any suggestions feel free!
Cheers for the help!


----------



## simooshy (Mar 12, 2010)

I found one site saying it's toxic to mammals but not reptiles, but there really doesn't seem to be any specific research...


----------



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

Thats what i thought most Dracaena are ok but i dont rally want to take the risk!


----------



## simooshy (Mar 12, 2010)

I have a small dracaena in my planted viv (with the longtails) and I haven't noticed any problems, but obviously I couldn't guarantee it...:hmm:


----------



## snakeprint (May 29, 2008)

As far as I'm aware all dracaena are ok to use. On all sites I've looked at the dracaena species is listed and there are no exceptions written. We had one in with pygmy chameleons with no problems - except to the plant anyway! They don't like to be watered too often and I think the roots were probably too wet as it was planted straight into the viv rather than in a pot. If you're going to use one, I would keep it in a pot so you can keep the roots sufficiently dry.


----------



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

Was going to keep it in a pot anyway save on the cleaning, My next question is how do ! go about planting it? do I just leave it in a pot and put a dish under it to retain the excess water? I know about washing the plant and iv done that i just dont know what other preperations i need to do!?

Snakeprint, What type of setup do your geckos need because my cham is in a baby viv and when he moves to his big one then im going to need something to fill my small viv! (thats my excuse, Really I just want more herps) the viv is 45cmx45cmx60cm.


----------



## GAD58Y (May 12, 2008)

Safe Plants List for Chameleons
hope this helps
im looking forward to seeing some pics mate.if you spray him 2-3 times a day the humidity will be fine,just make sure the viv dries out inbetween misting.


graeme


----------



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

Iv put the dragon tree in with him its only little but itl help the humidity! He seem to be doing good hes drinking when i spay the viv and iv seen him eat 3 little silkies today! how much do they normally eat? Probably take a while go get him settled in! but so far so good! Cheers again mate.


----------



## GAD58Y (May 12, 2008)

im glad hes doing ok tom,they can eat a fair bit when they get going.i try to change there food all the time so they dont get used to a certain feeder,ive use baby roaches,wax worms,black/brown cricket and fruit flies.


graeme


----------



## tony167 (Dec 18, 2009)

*Panther Chameleon*

I have been using Dragon Plants and they are fine! From Madagascar too.

Dubia Roachs. I too am looking for alternative feeding insects to keep the cost down. I have also ordered some Dubia Roachs but just to make you aware use them sparsely. Due to the high protein diet or roaches if feed regular to young chams or even adults it can kill chams due to damaging there liver and cause health problems.


----------

